# Uniontown Ohio Indoor Crawling



## gmackhurry (Jan 4, 2012)

I just wanted to let people know that the RC Raceway of Uniontown Ohio has a large indoor Crawler/Scaler area next to their indoor race track. Last year the track started out small and this year it ended up around 20' x 30' of some seriously large boulders, rocks, dirt and a wooden bridge to make it very real. It took a Bobcat and an excavator to move these boulders. 

Jim Westfall our resident real life rock crawling jeep junky has built the area to scale. It is not just a bunch of rocks thrown in a pile.

The old pictures on their web page do it no justice - this new area is big and bad.

I have been running a moded XR10 twin moa and have found several paths I cannot defeat yet. New foams and a few adjustments - maybe this week.

They are located at 3618 Apache St NW - Uniontown - Ohio 44685 
Times
Wednesday - Doors open at 4:00pm to 10:00pm
Friday - Doors open at 4:00pm - run till around 11 or 12 depending on the race.
Saturday - Doors open at 10:00am - run till about 9 pm or so depending on the races. 
http://www.rcraceway1.com/


----------

